# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  كل وحده تفوت اخترتلها طقم للشتا

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



اليوم يابنات جبت لكل وحده طقم مابعرف بس نقيت لكل وحده على حسب مابحس انه بيلبقلها على مابشوف من شخصيتها 

يارب يكون على زوائكن ويعجبكن 
كل وحده اسمها تحت الطقم او الصوره 

انزلوا وشوفوا 





زهرة التوليب 



ايات القاسم



حلا



احلام



سوسن



حلم حياتي



زهرو النرجس



مها



سارة


ماعجبكم ؟؟*

----------


## زهره التوليب

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> 
> اليوم يابنات جبت لكل وحده طقم مابعرف بس نقيت لكل وحده على حسب مابحس انه بيلبقلها على مابشوف من شخصيتها 
> 
> يارب يكون على زوائكن ويعجبكن 
> كل وحده اسمها تحت الطقم او الصوره 
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  يسلموا باريسيا..كتير بجنن زوقك

----------


## mylife079

مشكورة باريسيا  وين طقمي ؟؟

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلموا باريسيا..كتير بجنن زوقك


*الله يسلمك 
مرسي الك*

----------


## باريسيا

> مشكورة باريسيا  وين طقمي ؟؟


*انا قلت للصبايا مش الشباب
بس ان شاءالله عما قريب راح يكون للشباب نصيب اكبر*

----------


## ملاك مخيمر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين [you] وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين abdullah al shurafa وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟ ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


 
 شو حبيب انت هبيل والا تتهبل 

 :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## keana

> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين keana وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟ ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


 


مش فاهم 
انا شو دخلني

واي خبر 
فهميني ملاك

----------


## saousana

[align=center]مشكور باريسيا بس الصور مش طالعين عندي 
عبد الله وامون هاد في كود في المنتدى اسمه كود you 
اي عضو بدخل بشوف اسمه مكتوب .... يعني اخينى مش قاصد ولا واحد فينا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## keana

كيفك سوسن
ولا انا مو طالعين عندي
شكرا عالتوضيح بس لسا مش فاهم شو بحكي شو المناسبه
وهلا كل واحد بدخل بعمل معه هيك

----------


## keana

اه خلص فهمت عليكي سوسو 
بس كيف بقدروا يعملوها

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]مشكور باريسيا بس الصور مش طالعين عندي [/align][align=center]
> عبد الله وامون هاد في كود في المنتدى اسمه كود you 
> اي عضو بدخل بشوف اسمه مكتوب .... يعني اخينى مش قاصد ولا واحد فينا [/align]


لا بلا كود اليوم ... لانو اسمي هون آيات القاسم وانا هلا جوري  :Smile: 

بس الصور مو طالعين لحتى أشوف طقمي :SnipeR (72):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]اهلين امون انا منيحة الحمد لله وانتي كيفك ؟ 

ايات هاد كان كود يو ايام ما كنتي يو "ايات قاسم "  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

لا ما عجبني ما الي انا  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين Ammar Qasaimeh وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟ ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


وانا  كمان سعدت بهذا الخبر   :Db465236ff: 
سبحان الله  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مش طالعين عندي الصور ولا كان اخترت لبسة ..
مشكووورة ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]مشكور باريسيا بس الصور مش طالعين عندي [/align][align=center]
> عبد الله وامون هاد في كود في المنتدى اسمه كود you 
> اي عضو بدخل بشوف اسمه مكتوب .... يعني اخينى مش قاصد ولا واحد فينا [/align]


بس فرطت ضحك عليه ، يعني تعليق مرتب ولا اله علاقه بالموضوع ، و حاط كود الyou مشان كل حد يقرا اسمه 

والله انه روعه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> بس فرطت ضحك عليه ، يعني تعليق مرتب ولا اله علاقه بالموضوع ، و حاط كود الyou مشان كل حد يقرا اسمه 
> 
> والله انه روعه


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين شذى الخطيب2018 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟ ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


 
 :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## حلم حياتي

> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين حلم حياتي وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟ ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


 
مو فاهمة شي ماله هادا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]مشكور باريسيا بس الصور مش طالعين عندي [/align][align=center]
> عبد الله وامون هاد في كود في المنتدى اسمه كود you 
> اي عضو بدخل بشوف اسمه مكتوب .... يعني اخينى مش قاصد ولا واحد فينا [/align]


* انا اسف باريسيا*

----------


## dana.dndn

مشكورة باريسا بس وين طقمي انا كمان :SnipeR (71):

----------

